# "Wheelchair Assessable"- yeah, RIGHT!!!!



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 22, 2022)

I use a wheelchair, and it's not electric. It uses 'me' power. I notice that all tourist sites say they are "wheelchair assessable". I found they are as "wheelchair assessable" as Mount Everest is wheelchair assessable. There's a steep ramp, somewhere near the boiler room. They have two parking spaces with the painted blue wheelchair guy, a half mile away at the bottom of a steep hill, and all you have to do is follow the gravel path. You have to use the backdoor because of the steps, and the doorbell hasn't worked since Truman was President. You do get tours of basements, trash compacters, mops, electric panels, employee rest rooms, piles of bagged trash- the stuff not on the other tours. The Disability Act was passed decades ago. But tourist places think that just because they have a ramp somewhere on their property, that makes them "wheelchair assessable". It doesn't. If your site is a few years old, there's no excuse for not being truly wheelchair assessable.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 22, 2022)

I agree. Thats the main reason I don't travel anymore.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 22, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I use a wheelchair, and it's not electric. It uses 'me' power.



You need to get yourself a wheelchair with attitude Fuzzy. Failing that you could always go in for a more genteel pimp my ride.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 22, 2022)

Sue them Fuzz.  That's a legitimate complaint, or at least contact the government agency.


----------



## RFW (Jan 22, 2022)

Some places in Pittsburgh are still like that too. One restaurant had me go in the back and through the kitchen. Made me feel a bit awkward. I just didn't bother with the wheelchair and used crutches after that until my leg healed.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 22, 2022)

I use a walker & have same complaints as FuzzyBuddy. steep slopes, remote unconnected access routes, bad curb cuts,  etc. The problem also is that city or county or state ADA enforcement agencies are so understaffed and underfunded that they can never get through the backlog of complaints. Very low priority. Complaints to the management of a business are either met with empty promises  or indifference. 

Example: the post office branch I go to has had their electric push button door openers out of service for months. I can’t balance and push or pull them at the same time. Luckily there is usually someone coming who opens it or holds it for me. Last week  filed a formal complaint with the supervisor of that office. I know I’ll have business there again in the next month or so. Will be interesting to see if any change.


----------



## Jace (Jan 22, 2022)

It would seem, there would have to be more compliance to the Disability Act.
Businesses that "only due the bare minimum" should be reported...to bring
what they have done...to a better result.
Sorry,..did not read your post.. before "putting in my 2¢".


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 23, 2022)

I figured nobody else would even read this thread. I was in Harrisburg, and scheduled a tour of the state capitol. After all, it was "wheelchair assessable". I never even got in the building. When you're in a wheelchair, "Just a few blocks down" is not good sign.
I'm amazed at how many people are having similar problems.


----------



## Chet (Jan 23, 2022)

You should find ways to put public pressure on the offenders. Try writing letters to the editor of newspapers to get your message out there and name the establishments. Talk radio and your politicians are others. No one can really help you here though. Good luck.


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2022)

I have the same problem here in Uk …
only 3 disabled bays , with one ,you can’t reverse out if parked there ,and the other outside the disabled loos, which I feel I shouldn’t park there , unless using them …..
this is along our 5 mile seafront !,….


----------



## win231 (Jan 23, 2022)

charry said:


> I have the same problem here in Uk …
> only 3 disabled bays , with one ,you can’t reverse out if parked there ,and the other outside the disabled loos, which I feel I shouldn’t park there , unless using them …..
> this is along our 5 mile seafront !,….


If not for an episode of _"The Jeffersons,"_ I would have never known what a "Loo" was.
The English neighbor ("Bentley") was trying to fix his toilet, so he asked the Jeffersons if he could look at theirs to see how it was supposed to work.
He said,_ "I'd like to have a look at your loo, if you don't mind."     _


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

I think the term is "wheelchair *access*ible".

And, yes, I've seen some places where the ramp was very long, compared to the stairs. But, I don't know what they'd do to fix that.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 23, 2022)

I hope this helps and GOD Bless.



www.ada.gov/ada_title_III.htm

www.federalregister.gov/documents/2004/07/23/04-16025/americans-with-disabilities-act-ada-accessibility-guidelines-for-buildings-and-facilities

www.pacapitol.com/plan-a-visit/accessibility-services.cfm

www.visithersheyharrisburg.org/things-to-do/arts-and-museums/state-capitol/

www.harrisburgpa.gov/ada-compliance/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_State_Capitol_Complex


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Yes, @FastTrax, but we here at SeniorForums will not be out laying concrete ramps in front of buildings! <joke>

The problem is where companies do not comply, or at least comply in a way that wheelchair-bound people can maneuver well.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 23, 2022)

Devi said:


> Yes, @FastTrax, but we here at SeniorForums will not be out laying concrete ramps in front of buildings! <joke>
> 
> The problem is where companies do not comply, or at least comply in a way that wheelchair-bound people can maneuver well.



I hear you. As of late I have noticed that some parking lots are not including the portion next to the actual parking spot where a disabled person can exit a van from the side. A couple of building don't even have the disabled persons parking spots anywhere near the front entrance. Go figure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2022)

I've noticed it at the self-serve gas pumps.





A person with disabilities can ring the bell if they can reach it until their finger falls off before anyone appears to assist them.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 24, 2022)

Devi said:


> I think the term is "wheelchair *access*ible".
> 
> And, yes, I've seen some places where the ramp was very long, compared to the stairs. But, I don't know what they'd do to fix that.


Bad spell check. Bad. Bad.


----------

